# Enhancing the small 1HP DC systems.



## lnxusr (May 24, 2007)

Has anyone tried using one of the small 1HP dust collectors from Harbor Freight or Grizzly and replacing the bag with three or four shop vac filters connected together in some fashion? If not, what do you think of the idea?

I'm looking at the G0701 and the 3 micron bag in the interim, and later on enhancing it with either a Thein style separator or Oneida Super Dust Deputy, and a filter stack of Rigid 3 or 5 layer filters. Right now, I have the small Dust Deputy with a shop vac, and, although it's an awesome combination that collects just about everything that passes through it, it just doesn't pull enough air for my R4512, even after plugging all the holes except the motor vents. My shop is small (12x14 spare bedroom, carpeting and all) so I don't have room for one of the larger units, although I'd love to have a G0583Z or even the G0548ZP. Both these units seem like an outstanding deal with the included canister filter.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*you could use these*

Make a square arrangement using 4 of these, a wooden top and bottom and you'll be 90% there to a full pleated cannister filter...maybe even better and for far less cost.
http://www.amazon.com/Naturalaire-Standard-Pleated-Furnace-Filters/dp/B000CFPW74

Plastic feeder trays or round tubs could be bused to make the transition. While you are it, wall mount the blower motor to save floor space.


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

I took the filter bag off of my 1Hp HF DC and vent it outside, works great. Also remove the grid across the input increases the flow. :thumbsup:


----------



## lnxusr (May 24, 2007)

Interesting idea woodnthings. I hadn't even though of using furnace filters.


----------



## lnxusr (May 24, 2007)

I'd read about removing removing the bag and venting outside somewhere, but the person considering it was worried about sucking out all the air conditioned or heated are. I suppose if I use this only on my TS, it would be OK as I don't run it for extended periouds like I do the band saw. The current set up is fine for my small band saw.


----------

